# Can you ever feel the Microchip?



## Kytkattin (Oct 18, 2013)

My boyfriend was petting dear Midas this evening and noticed a strange lump slightly to the left of his shoulder. It felt about the size of a grain of rice (maybe a touch smaller), and while it was hard, it moved fine through the skin (it didn't seem stuck I guess). Logic tells me it is probably the microchip as he is a very young cat. I'm actually amazed that my boyfriend even noticed it as it is very small. The skin over it was completely normal looking, and you couldn't see it was there from the surface. He obviously touches the cat way more than I do at this point. It is VERY obvious who this feline prefers too. Whatever, they can have their special relationship I guess. 
But can anyone else feel the microchip on their cat?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes, I can feel it very clearly in my slim Lacey! I avoid touching it in case it is sensitive there.


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

I can feel Suzie's. Our vet was funded by a local cat charity to do a snip and chip offer. The chips they used were more bulky then the ones the vet usually gives, hence why I can feel Suzie's and no one elses. It is kinda weird and moves around. Like Marcia I try to avoid touching it incase it gives her discomfort!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'll bet until they read Marcia's post, a lot of people here were about to start feeling around their cats' shoulders! :grin:


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Blues was a slim cat. Yes I could feel her's. Very noticable


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

marie73 said:


> I'll bet until they read Marcia's post, a lot of people here were about to start feeling around their cats' shoulders! :grin:


LOL yea, you're probably right.

@Marcia: It's not sensitive or a lot less sensitive; where the chip is located. That's why that location is picked. You'll notice when a vet gives injections, most of the time it will be right in that area too. So, you're not bothering Lacey one little bit, unless she's just having a mood. LOL


----------



## Kytkattin (Oct 18, 2013)

Thank you everyone! I was certain that was the only thing that made sense. Cat skin is so different than dog skin. It is looser I guess, because I have never felt a chip in a dog before. I can hear my boyfriend right now yelling (exasperated, not angry) at Midas for climbing all over and knocking down everything he possibly can. Their relationship is very amusing to watch.


----------



## Celea (Jan 11, 2014)

I can feel it in my cats too. I touch it almost every day accidentally while petting them and I always freak out that they have a tumor or something not so nice .


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Yep! Don't feel bad. I freaked out at the vet one time with one of my fosters thinking she had a tumor and the vet was like "relax, it's just her chip". I'd never felt it before in any of my cats! I think it just depends on how deep it is and how slender the cat is.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Marshall has one....never felt it.....and yes, I'm about to start feeling him to see if I feel it

Gotta get gizmo chipped


----------

